# Head Protective wear survey.



## Noxx (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello folks,
A little survey on respirators.
Personally, I use a full face respirator with two acid gases cartridges.


----------



## Jo418 (Feb 26, 2007)

I personnaly just use a respirator, the only reason is because I never really took the time to go buy a full face...


----------



## Noxx (Feb 26, 2007)

You should consider buying one. There are great deals on ebay. You don't have to pay that much to have face protection. Acid vapors are not so good to the eyes too !


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2007)

Your protection survey needs to include a couple more options.

I personally always wear protective gogles and a high end resperator with good fresh chemical filters, a good chemical resistant apron, and good chemical resistant gloves, when I work with my gold or silver chemicals. Especally when I mix my aqua rega and nitric acid. They both are very dangerous.

My wife sez I look like a man from Mars.!!!!

I have lived 65 years and hope to live 65 more just to get even with At&T, where I retired from many years ago, Ha-ha.

Cat Fish


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 2, 2007)

I use a $8 face shield. 

Commercial fume hoods start at $5000. You guys need to learn how to build your own fume hoods. I built a 10 footer one time out of plywood, 2X4's, and 2 squirrel cage blowers from a junk yard. Plywood stands up for a long, long time around acids. And, when you shut it down, you can burn it and get any gold that was spilled on it. Finally, after 5 years, the blowers bit the dust.

One guy I knew built a small plywood box with a bench and an exhaust fan in it. For the sliding glass window, he used just that - a house window.

There's a picture in the Hoke book of a very simple fume hood. It's just a window fan with a bench in front of it.


----------



## bermudanibiru999 (Apr 9, 2007)

goldsilverpro said:


> I use a $8 face shield.
> 
> Commercial fume hoods start at $5000. You guys need to learn how to build your own fume hoods. I built a 10 footer one time out of plywood, 2X4's, and 2 squirrel cage blowers from a junk yard. Plywood stands up for a long, long time around acids. And, when you shut it down, you can burn it and get any gold that was spilled on it. Finally, after 5 years, the blowers bit the dust.
> 
> ...


No gallery pictures? How about a video?


----------



## viacin (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to question the safety of a full face shield (which is what I'm going to use btw), because on the event you have a slip up and happen to make some nasty fumes while your head is over a beaker, the face sheild will become a fume hood...collecting and trapping a lot of the fumes until they can find a way out the gap at the top. Something to think about.


----------



## viacin (Oct 6, 2008)

btw, i found a few full face respirators on ebay with a long tube instead of cartridges. I would assume that they connect behind your back to cartridges, or maybe even a breathable air pump several feet away (no expensive cartridges needed). 

This would seem like a neat way to go, if you didn't mind being tied down to a hose. Or if they are still cartridge, they could be the safest way possible since the cartridge's are behind you. (assuming you are not releasing any CH4!!!!)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 6, 2008)

I use the face shield, mainly, when adding chemicals or in any other situation where there would be possible splashing or fizzing or small things flying around. I always use a fume hood when anything is fuming. The suction doesn't seem to allow fumes to settle in the face shield. I certainly like face shields better than goggles.


----------



## viacin (Oct 6, 2008)

agreed. A face sheild is my first buy. A respirator would be good, but from what I've gathered from the safty section of the forum, they do not make a cartridge that will capture NO2 gas? I'm not making AR yet, just soaking scrap in nitric acid.




Noxx said:


> Just be sure your cartridges are against acid fumes (Chlorine, HCl, etc)
> 
> I'm pretty sure your cartridges aren't made against NO2 fumes. Mine aren't.





Rag and Bone said:


> What mask cartridges are made to block NO2? I haven't been able to find any that will.





Noxx said:


> None that I know... Better use a fume hood.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Oct 6, 2008)

Goggles, gloves and respirator. I used to be cavalier around AP until I saw what it does to metal over time. Wrecked lots of clothes in the process. You never know where that errant drop will land. The long term affects could get spooky if you don't take precautions.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 6, 2008)

I use my respirator currently because my fumehood fan is broken and I'm waiting for the new one. When there is release of NO2 I just don't come in (or hold my breath. Like GSP, I have become pretty good at it 

If you dissolve metals with Nitric, then NO2 will be release. You better start the reaction, then leave until it's finish.


----------

